# knitted dress



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi all, 

I did not make this with the knifty knitter, but I have been using it forever and have made other projects with it. I just wanted to share with you guys my first big project. What do you think?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh - that is REALLY cute!! Nice job!!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you! I've already made 2 dresses, lots of blankets, hats, and booties. I can't wait start my crochet projects.......This was for my bf 's niece.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you made any clothes for the dogs? I see quite a few people on here sharing links for dog clothes you can knit with the knifty knitter. I don't have one, but I think they're really neat!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow..it's gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

hollysmommy said:


> Have you made any clothes for the dogs? I see quite a few people on here sharing links for dog clothes you can knit with the knifty knitter. I don't have one, but I think they're really neat!



yes, I have used the knifty knitter to make my babies's sweaters. I have made a couple of them, but they dont like wearing them. They rather be naked...LOL


PS. thank you annubus!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwww how cute.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

It's very beautiful!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's gorgeous :love7:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow that's gorgeous!  awesome job! :thumbup:


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats beautiful


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

oh wow, that is beautifull for sure. That is amazing, I hope one day I can knit as good as that.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are beautiful!! I couldn't knit if my life depended on it. I do crochet if I do anything. But now that I'm older, my eyes really bother me so I don't do much anymore.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you all!


----------

